
Using Let's Encrypt with IIS on Windows - evo_9
https://weblog.west-wind.com/posts/2016/Feb/22/Using-Lets-Encrypt-with-IIS-on-Windows
======
ocdtrekkie
Definitely a topic I've been watching with interest. A lot of corporate
intranet websites run on the Windows stack, and being able to switch them to
HTTPS for free would be a huge win for a lot of organizations.

